

A non-responsive approach to building cross-device webapps - toenail
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/mobile/cross-device/

======
PeterMcCanney
I tend to do general freelance web-design as well as working with a couple of
startups on a part-time basis. About a year ago I started to encourage my
clients to provide a mobile option.

Since then I've worked with a number of responsive frameworks (bootstrap,
foundation, less framework) and found them pretty decent for rapidly providing
a responsive site. However I've come to the conclusion that for a fair amount
of client work the non-responsive but device specific may be a better option.

Don't get me wrong I've secured work by demonstrating how a responsive website
behaves by resizing the browser. It instantly conveys the flexibility and use
case for clients. And for some of the simpler client work it works perfectly.

However I've also seen that usage behavior and expectations change from mobile
to desktop. Increasingly I'm finding that what content is delivered to what
device is far more important that whether the layout pops into a single
column.

This article is exactly the starter pack of development techniques that I'd
like to have to move from responsive frameworks to a more considered mobile
and device specific approach.

